# What is micro protein ?



## jakej (Nov 30, 2011)

Have seen this in quorn .

An cannot find any information on it , what is micro protein ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Protien for small people.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am not sure that 'mircoprotein' is official scientific terminology for anything, but where it is used it usually refers a small protein with just a few individual amino acids in it like a bi- or tri-peptide, but in marketing language it could mean just about anything. Basically just read it as protein.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Macro & micronutrients

Is that what ya thinking of?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not sure that 'mircoprotein' is official scientific terminology for anything, but where it is used it usually refers a small protein with just a few individual amino acids in it like a bi- or tri-peptide, but in marketing language it could mean just about anything. Basically just read it as protein.





xpower said:


> Macro & micronutrients
> 
> Is that what ya thinking of?


Can't you lot be serious for once, poor guy asked a genuine question.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Can't you lot be serious for once, poor guy asked a genuine question.


Sorry samurai, won't happen again - feel free to neg or report the post.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Sorry samurai, won't happen again - feel free to neg or report the post.


Steady on!! 

Fcuking div. :ban: :2guns: :gun_bandana:  :death:


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not sure that 'mircoprotein' is official scientific terminology for anything, but where it is used it usually refers a small protein with just a few individual amino acids in it like a bi- or tri-peptide, but in marketing language it could mean just about anything. Basically just read it as protein.


It isn't often that people can call you for not doing your research!

Quorn products contain something called Mycoprotein, he spelled it wrong lol.


----------



## jakej (Nov 30, 2011)

bdcc said:


> It isn't often that people can call you for not doing your research!
> 
> Quorn products contain something called Mycoprotein, he spelled it wrong lol.


I was just wandering if quorn was a good source of protein .Or whether it was a complete protein or not etc


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bdcc said:


> It isn't often that people can call you for not doing your research!
> 
> Quorn products contain something called Mycoprotein, he spelled it wrong lol.


cheers bdcc 

so what's mycoprotein then, never heard of it - the 'myco' bit suggests protein from fungus?

at least I've heard of microprotein, lol


----------



## jakej (Nov 30, 2011)

Further research tells me it has all the EAas


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jakej said:


> I was just wandering if quorn was a good source of protein .Or whether it was a complete protein or not etc


Just googled it because i didn't have a clue, but it actually looks like a good protein - contains all the essential amino acids in decent balance, and has a high digestability score. http://www.mycoprotein.org/what_is_mycoprotein/protein.html

Am also patting myself on the back because it is protein from fungus, lol.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just googled it because i didn't have a clue, but it actually looks like a good protein - contains all the essential amino acids in decent balance, and has a high digestability score. http://www.mycoprotein.org/what_is_mycoprotein/protein.html
> 
> Am also patting myself on the back because it is protein from fungus, lol.


Weldone you. (not saying that i knew anything related to this thread, just helping you with your back patting)


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> cheers bdcc
> 
> so what's mycoprotein then, never heard of it - the 'myco' bit suggests protein from fungus?
> 
> at least I've heard of microprotein, lol


I came in here thinking he was talking about the Reflex whey lol.

Actual experience with Mycoprotein = nothing other than once having a girlfriend who cooked it. I can't really be of any more help at the moment.


----------



## jakej (Nov 30, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just googled it because i didn't have a clue, but it actually looks like a good protein - contains all the essential amino acids in decent balance, and has a high digestability score. http://www.mycoprotein.org/what_is_mycoprotein/protein.html
> 
> Am also patting myself on the back because it is protein from fungus, lol.


Thankyou very much


----------

